# WTB Front Bumper for 1984 quantum wagon



## cmw726 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am looking for a front bumper for a 1984 Quantum station wagon.

What other models of VW or Audi have a front bumper that will fit a 1984 Quantum station wagon?Any suggestions where to look?


Please advise. call me @ 708-369-1624

Chris


----------

